# String for a 58 inch Recurve



## elkfever (Jul 10, 2002)

Just bought a used Ben Pearson recurve with no string. All my archery supply sources want to know string length not bow length. Anyone no what string length I should order. Also what would be a good brace heigth to start at for a ben Pearson. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

The standard theory for recurves is, the string will be 4" shorter than the bows AMO length. You have a 58" bow so you need a 54" string. Not knowing what model you have makes it hard to guesstimate your brace height. Start at 7.5" and work your way up. The actual brace height will depend on the shooter and they're set up.


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

I have an old Pearson here that I just finished making a string for. I also have an old Bear, same deal. Seems like all the older vintage bows I build strings for like a higher brace height of around 8" sometimes 8-1/2". Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

AMO says 3" shorter, but my experience with old Pearson bows says 4" shorter--and a dacron string is going to stretch a good bit anyway.

Depending on where you get a string, if you ask for 58" AMO you may get 54" or 55".

Brace will probably run around 8"--should fall between 7.5" and 8.5".

Chad


----------



## elkfever (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks I will try a 3inch or 3 and half inch shorter if they make them in 1/2 increments.


----------



## Graynow (Oct 11, 2006)

*inches*

3" shorter for longbows and 4" for recurves. Thats the standard


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

AMO CONVENTIONAL
BOW LENGTH STANDARD
AMO Bow Length Standard is designated to be three inches longer than AMO
Bow String Master that braces bow at proper String or Brace Height. Bow String Master will carry only the bow length designation. _Example: A Bow String Master designated as AMO 66” (bow length) will have an actual length under tension of 63”._

http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/AMO/AMOStandards.pdf


----------



## SuperDogOne (Apr 14, 2007)

You need new archery supply sources.Just tell your dealer the AMO and he will know what string to sell you.If he doesn't...you need a new dealer.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

A good dealer can sell you a string according to AMO specs (3" shorter than the bow length), but that doesn't mean the string will fit correctly. Going by AMO is hit or miss--period. I've seen longbows get strings anywhere from 1.5" shorter to 4" shorter than the AMO, recurves from 2.5" to 6" shorter. 

I don't claim to be an expert by any stretch, but I have made several thousand strings--more than enough to know that going by the AMO length is just a shot in the dark.

Chad


----------



## retro-grouch (Mar 19, 2005)

elkfever...get the 3 and 3 1/2 " shorter strings and then when you realize that you bow should not have a 9 or 10 inch brace height, get the 54" string and you will be fine:^)


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Lol--think you got it backwards Retro--a longer string (58" - 3" = 55" string) will give a lower brace height.

I do agree that a 54" string should work on the Pearson though.

Chad


----------



## retro-grouch (Mar 19, 2005)

Chad...yes I do...duh! See what shooting stickbows for 30 years does? Dumbs you down:wink:


----------

